# The newest audio interface



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is the newest from Berhringer:  http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UMC1820.aspx 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Can Behringer please stop mentioning Midas in every one of there product descriptions? Lol.

May I ask the reason for posting this? Not trying to be a dick. Just confused by only posting a link to a product with no info other than that.


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

Not even auto sound related.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

yogegoy said:


> Not even auto sound related.


Yes it is auto sound related!!! This is the CarPC section and it is a USB Audio interface with (8) Analog RCA outputs!!! SO you could do a true 4 way system...


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> Yes it is auto sound related!!! This is the CarPC section and it is a USB Audio interface with (8) Analog RCA outputs!!! SO you could do a true 4 way system...


Ahhhh. I see what you're getting at.

Not a Berhinger fan but it's an interesting piece for the application you're describing. Just checked the price too. WHOA. Haha.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

JVD240 said:


> Ahhhh. I see what you're getting at.
> 
> Not a Berhinger fan


You obviously have not looked at the Behringer ULTRACURVE PRO DEQ2496?

Behringer: ULTRACURVE PRO DEQ2496


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> You obviously have not looked at the Behringer ULTRACURVE PRO DEQ2496?
> 
> Behringer: ULTRACURVE PRO DEQ2496


I've seen it.

Just not my preference is all. Replaced a lot of Behringer for customers though. Haha.

Such a huge variety of DSP with the same capabilities. Many many options.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have linked a thread from gearslutz where they talk about the Behringer U-PHORIA UMC1820. One interesting note is that they mention it is "CLASS COMPLIANT" which I guess means no driver is required so I would believe you could just hook this up to a Android phone or tablet issue free!!!

Behringer U-PHORIA UMC1820 Audio Interface - Gearslutz.com


----------

